# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie Hardtail



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhÃ¤lt bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung kÃ¶nnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(WÃ¤re aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - wÃ¼rde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )


*Kommentare dÃ¼rfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefÃ¼gt werden. *FEUER FREI !



*laxerone*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkeinheit




Wunschbild




Rahmen: Zaskar '94 schwarz elox
Gabel: Manitou 4
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Answer Atac
Lenker: Syncros
Schlathebel: XT Daumies
Bremshebel: Avid Ultimate
Griffe: Sars
Bremsen: Critical Racing
Kurbel: Kooka
Pedale: XT 737
SattelstÃ¼tze: Control Tech
Sattel: Flite
SattelstÃ¼tzenklemme: Noname
Umwerfer: LX
Schaltwerk: XTR 900
ZÃ¼ge: Jagwire
Naben: Ringle
Reifen: Continental supersonic 



*GT-Sassy*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Eigentlich wollte ich ja mal Dekals drauf machen, aber bei der Lackierung wÃ¤re es eine Schande



Modell:	Tequesta
Rahmennummer:	R: H2H0; L: 7625
Farbe:	Sapphire Blue
Gabel:	RockShox
Steuersatz:	FSA Full Speed Ahead 1 1/8â Rot Eloxiert
Vorbau:	GT
Lenker:	GT Bullbar
Bremsgriffe:	Alutech Rot eloxiert
Schalthebel:	Shimano DX Rapidfire 3x7
Griffe:	GT
Laufrad vorne:	Nabe Suntour XC comp; Felge Ritchey Expert Vantage
Reifen vorne:	Maxxis Ignitor 26x2.10
Laufrad hinten:	Nabe Suntour XC comp 7s; Felge Ritchey Expert Vantage
Reifen hinten:	Maxxis Highroller 26x2.10
SattelstÃ¼tze:	Uno Ultralite Rot Eloxiert 350x26,8
Sattel:	Merida Grau
Sattelklemme:	BBB
Innenlager:	Shimano BB-LP20 73mm
Kurbel:	Shimano Deore FC-MT60
Pedale:	Shimano DX Pedale
Umwerfer:	Shimano Deore DX FD-M650
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Deore DX RD-M650
Bremse vorne:	Sachs Cantilever, BelÃ¤ge Kool-Stop Eagle 2
Bremse hinten:	Sachs Cantilever, BelÃ¤ge Kool-Stop Eagle2
Extra:	Flaschenhalter Ringle H2O Rot Eloxiert, Schnellspanner American Classic, Kurbelschrauben Tiso Blau Eloxiert, Kettenblattschrauben NC-17 Rot Eloxiert, Schaltwerkbolzen Tiso Rot Eloxiert, SchaltwerksrÃ¶llchen Tiso Blau Eloxiert, SchaltwerksrÃ¶llchenschrauben Tiso Rot Eloxiert, Sharkfin Shimano Deore XT schwarz



*P8ntBall*
Seitenansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Detailaufnahme




Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar, ball burnished
Gabel: Manitou Comp
Steuersatz: Acros, blau eloxiert
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Roox 
Bremsgriffe: TWP Hydraulik Bremshebel blau eloxiert
Schalthebel: Shimano LX, poliert
Griffe: GT
LaufrÃ¤der: Nabe HÃ¼gi Compact; Felge Sun Rims blau eloxiert
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred light
SattelstÃ¼tze: Uno, hochglanzpoliert und teilw. blau eloxiert
Sattel: Selle Italia, Modell unbekannt, aber passt 
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP, poliert
Pedale: Shimano Kombipedale
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen: Magura HS33 QuickSilver mit blau eloxierten Boostern und Schrauben
Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O Blau eloxiert
Schnellspanner: Salsa Titanium



*zaskar-le*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Frame: GT Bravado LE "team scream", 1993
Fork: Rock Shox Quadra 10
Rims: Matrix MT Titan
Hubs: Bullseye
Spokes: DT
Tires: Panaracer Smoke Lite
Pedals: Shimano PD-M 525
Crank: Shimano XT FC-M 730
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: Shimano Dura Ace
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
Front Der.: Shimano XT FD-M 735
Rear Der.: Shimano XTR RD-M 900
Shifters: Shimano XTR STI ST-M 900
Grips: GT Grips
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite
Stem: GT Flip Flop Stem
Headset: Tioga Alchemy
Brake + Levers: Shimano XTR BR-M 900
Saddle: Flite red label
Seat Post: GT Aluminium
Skewers: T-Gear titanium
Colour: GT team scream
Size: 18" (GT-MaÃ)



*mountymaus*
Komplettansicht




Cockpit




Antrieb




Detailbild




Und nun noch die Parts, welche verbaut wurden.






*dr.juggles*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Rahmen: GT Zaskar Â´94 Black Elox 16"
Gabel: Judy DH Â´95
Steuersatz: King
Vorbau, StÃ¼tze: RooX
Lenker: Answer Hyperlite
Kurbeln: White Industries
Schaltung, Bremsen, Naben, STI: XT 737
Pedale: Club Roost
Sattel: Flite
Felgen: Araya
Reifen: Panaracer Timbuk2
Chill Pills



*Tiensy*
Ansicht komplett:




Ansicht Antrieb:




Ansicht Cockpit:




Schoene Aussicht:




Bin zu 80% ausschliesslich auf Asphalt unterwegs. Allerdings faehrt man hier keine 5m ohne auf irgendwelche Schlagloecher zu treffen. Die Reifenwahl macht hier dennoch den meisten Sinn. Abgesehen davon hat das Geld fuer ordentliche Stollenreifen leider nicht mehr gelangt... Wirtschaftskrise halt


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*DeepStar23*



Gesamt-Ansicht.




Antrieb.




Cockpit




Hintern. 

GT Zaskar LE BB 93er
Gabel Rock Shox Judy XC
Steuersatz Shimano XT + Adapter
Vorbau Kore Alu poliert
Lenker & Sattelstütze Syncros 
Griffe Race Face
Sattel Flite
Bremsen Magura HS 22 inkl. Tuning
Schalthebel XT
Schaltwerk XT
Umwerfer XT
Kurbel XT
Pedale Pirate
Naben vorne Tune,hinten Hügi Compact
Speichen DT Revolution/Ritchey, AluNippel
Felgen Mavic XM717
Reifen Tioga Psycho amber



*Bastieeeh*
a. Komplettansicht (vorzugsweise die Antriebseite).




b. Antriebsstrang (Kurbel/ Pedal/ Kette/ Umwerfer/ Schaltwerk/ Kassette).



[/b]




d. Wunschfoto




*Teileliste:*

Rahmen: GT Zaskar, Ball Burnished, 1995
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL, 1995, Shock Bone
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Steuersatz: Tange
STI: Shimano XTR ST-M910
Griffe: Ergogrip Noname
Laufrad vorne: Nabe Chris King classic; Felge Mavic X517 Ceramic
Reifen vorne: Ritchey Z-Max Evolution 2.1
Laufrad vorne: Nabe Chris King classic; Felge Mavic X517 Ceramic
Reifen vorne: Ritchey Z-Max Evolution 2.1
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR M910
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore
Sattel: Flite schwarz/gelb 
Sattelklemme: Noname
Tretlager: Syncros Titan 122mm
Kurbel: Syncros Revolution
Kettenblätter: Race Face
Pedale: Shimano PD-M540 schwarz
Umwerfer: Shimano FD-M900
Schaltwerk: Shimano RD-M910
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M950
Kette: Shimano XT CN-HG91
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR BR-M900 (noch)
Bremse hinten: Shimano XTR BR-M900 (noch)

*ToDo:*

Zaskar Decals (kommen noch, wenn sich jemand erbarmt)
Bremsen FRO Magnesium müssen noch angebaut werden...
die Revo bekommt auch noch die passenden Decals



*muttipullover*
Komplett




Antrieb




Wunsch




Rahmen: 98er Zaskar LE
Gabel: 01er SID XC
Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze, Steuersatz, Kurbel: RaceFace Deus XC
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Shifter: XT
Bremse/Hebel: Avid Single Digid SL
LRS: VR-Tune/Revo/X717 
       HR-HadleyGT/Revo-Comp/X717
Spanner: Hope, GT
Sattel: Flite XC
Flaschenhalter: GT



*Ketterechts*
Totale




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Goodie




Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE - purple - Baujahr 10/93 
Gabel: Manitou M3
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: GT
STI - XTR 950
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Laufräder: Nabe Bees - Felgen Bike-Tech
Reifen: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Kurbel: XTR 950
Pedale: Ritchey V4
Umwerfer: XTR 950
Schaltwerk: XTR 952
Bremsen: XTR V-Brakes 950
Flaschenhalter: Fuchs poliert
Schnellspanner: Tune - purple


*B-Ston3D*
Komplett




Antrieb




Wunsch




Lenkzone




Rahmen:  GT Zaskar LE 94
Gabel:  Judy SL
Naben, Kette, Kassette:  LX
Felgen:  Mavic X517 SUP (Alu)
Reifen:  Schwalbe Hardclimber
Schaltwerk/Hebel:  Sram X9
Kurbel:  Race Face Evolve DH
Kettenblatt: Truvativ
Innenlager:  SKF BXC 600
Bremsen:  HS33
Pedale:  Wellgo Tatzen
stütze:  Noname
Spanner:  Sachs, Control Tech
Sattel:  Terry
Steuersatz:  Ritchey WCS
Vorbau:  Roox
Lenker:  Azonic



*neuroncrust*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Ich fürchte ja, mein Lieblingsrad hat höchstens Außenseiterchancen, aber im Geiste des Olympischen Gedanken... 

Karakoram 1994. LX komplett inklusive Naben, Felgen Mavic.
Nicht original sind Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker. Zusätzlich nicht timecorrect sind Pedalkörbe, die Frontschelle des Vorbaus und die Bremsen. Hier habe ich die original LX Cantihebel mit neuen LX V-Brakes gekreuzt. Bremst echt giftig, an den veränderten Druckpunkt hat man sich nach den ersten 10 km gewöhnt. Dann habe ich die Felgen noch ein bisschen individualisiert, da steht "RRRÖÖÖAAARRR". Ich finde, das Rad sieht nach RRRÖÖÖAAARRR aus. Wer weiß, wo das herkommt, hat einen guten Musikgeschmack 

Der Rest ist original 1994, hat beim Vorbesitzer nur im Keller rumgestanden 

Mein Leiblingsrad ist es wegen der sprichwörtlichen Zuverlässigkeit. Ich fahre es praktisch jeden Tag, hab NIE Ärger und es läuft und läuft und läuft... Mit Teilen von vor 15 Jahren...



*moitrich*
Komplettansicht:




Antriebsstrang:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:




Besonderheiten:

- die allererste Magura RaceLine anno 1993
- Manitou M2 mit WINGS Stahlfeder-Kit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*GT-heini*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Wunschbild




Parts





*hoeckle*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Rahmen: Zaskar 
Gabel: Judy Race
Felgen: Ritchey Rock E395, Speichen gebunden und gelötet
Naben: Chris King
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Avid
Lenker: Bontrager
Bremsen: Precision
Sattelstütze: Ringle Moby
Sattelbolzen: Control Tech
Sattel: Flite Evo3
Innenlager: BB-UN 70
Kurbel: Blackspire
Blätter: TA
Reifen: Maxxis Minion
Griffe: Spank
Umwerfer: XTR 950
Schaltwerk: XTR 950 invers
Schalthebel: XT/R 750/950 leider bei der Montage festgestellt, das der XTR im Ar5ch ist... grmpfff...
Pedale: 747



*aggressor2*
Komplett (ein schönes Stillleben, wie ich finde )




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschphoto




Teile:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2007 Größe M
Farbe: Teamfarben + Dreck
Gabel: Kinesis Maxlight 425
Felgen: Mavic XC717 36-Loch
Naben: Shimano Deore XT M765 Centerlock
Speichen: Sapim, 2.0
Nippel: Messing
Reifen: Nokian Gazza All Mountain 2.3
Schnellspanner: Syncros Titan
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP
Pedale: Shimano PD-M525
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore LX M560
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT M760 kurz
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace Titanium 11-23
Kette: Sram PC971
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: X-tasy Stummel 50mm
Lenker: GT Stahlriser 600mm
Griffe: GT Schraubgriffe
Shifter: Shimano Deore LX ohne Anzeigen
Bremsenhebel: Avid Juicy 5
Bremszangen: Avid Juicy 5
Bremsscheibe vorn: Avid G2 185mm + Shimano Centerlockadapter
Bremsscheibe hinten: Shimano Deore 160mm Centerlock
Bremsbeläge: KoolStop
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Sattelklemme: GT



*davidbelize*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race ECC (was für eine  Gabel)
Lrs: GT Hadley (mit Titanfreilauf) und Syncros Lil Snapper Felgen
Lenker: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Tretlager: Shimano
Kurbel: Syncros Revolution (erste Generation)
Kurbelschrauben: Syncros Crank o Matic
Kettenblätter: Syncros
Sattelstütze: Syncros (ich glaub ich find Syncros toll)
Sattel: Flite Titan
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremshebel: Real (die schönsten der Welt)
Schaltung: X-Ray 800
Umwerfer: (leider)  XT
Schaltwerk: Suntour XC Comp
Bremse hinten: Scott Pedersen U-Brake
Bremse vorne: Avid Arch Supreme
Pedale : Easton Cully
Mäntel: Continental Vapor (super die Teile)
Gewicht: Ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt.
Für Berlin: Codierte Klemme und Spanner von Kryptonite



*Manni1599*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




GT Zaskar LE 1995
Mit diesem Rad fing die Freundschaft zu GT Heini und Mountymaus an. Den Rahmen haben wir wieder aus England importiert. Das Ink Blu Elox ist sehr satt, ich kenne kein anderes welches so dunkel, fast schon lila, ist.

Aufbau mit:

Gabel : Rond Magura Quake Air 60 mm, Firm-Tech
LRS : XT 760 mit DT Comp und Mavic XM 317
Reifen : Maxxis Larssen TT
Kurbel : XT 737
Pedale : PD-M 520
Schaltung : Sram 9.0 SL mit Twistern
Werfer : Shimano XT
Bremsen : Magura HS 33 Quicksilver
Sattelstütze : Ritchey 
Klemme: GT
Sattel : Selle Italia SLR
Lenker : Race Face Air Alloy
Vorbau : Easton EC 70
Barends : Onza



*Stemmel*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




*GT Avalanche 1.0  (2006)*
Das einzige british sky blue, das ich kenne. 

Aufbau mit:
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race 85 mm
LRS: Ringle Dirty Flea mit Saphim-Speichen und Ringle DS 2XC-Felgen
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Special Edition (danke Sascha! )
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team 
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
Schaltung: Sram X.0 mit Twistern, vorne Shimano XT 
Bremsen: Magura Louise 180/160
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Sattel: Terry RS 
Lenker/Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC



*timorino*
Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




Parts:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE 18" Ball Burnished
Gabel: Manitou R7 elite
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Thomson elite
Lenker: Race Face Evolve XC
Schalthebel: XT
Bremshebel: Extralite Ultra Levers
Griffe: Odi
Bremsen: Extralite Ultra Brakes
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC
Pedale: NC17 MG1
Sattelstütze: Thomson elite
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Züge: Nokon
Laufräder: DT Swiss 240s System
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16/17
Reifen: Noby Nick



*BonelessChicken*
Komplettansicht




Antriebstrang




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




Rahmen: GT Psyclone 1995 (Grösse: 18")
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21 SL Ti
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Syncros Cattlehead 1 1/8"
Lenker: Syncros Pro Series
Barends: Onza
Griffe: Ritchey TrueGrip WCS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 900 mit Magura Schellen
Bremshebel: Avid SD Ultimate
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 900
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 900
Innenlager: Syncros Titan 73 mm, Achslänge 113 mm
Kurbel: Cook E-Cranks
Pedale: Shogun Comp Lite Carbon
Kette: Shimano XTR 900
Kassette: Shimano XTR 900
Bremsen: Avid TriAlign mit SRP Titanschrauben-Kit
Cable-Hanger: Ringle Mojos
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore 27,0 mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Alpes Titan
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Naben: GT Hadley
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR 900
Felgen: Mavic 217 SUP
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC II 2.1



*versus*
Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Der jüngste Spross in der Familie und momentan auch das Lieblingsgefährt!


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599  (ich sag nur Ink-Blue)
2. Deepstar23 (so sahen damals meine traumbikes aus)
3. BonelessChicken (traumhafter aufbau)


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

is echt schwer und sicherlich auch stimmungsabhängig. durchaus möglich das ich morgen schon wieder ganz anders abstimmen würde. heute aber:

1. versus
2. davidbelize
3. tiensy

wobei diese 3 immer in die top 5 kämen und die reihenfolge auch ausgefürfelt werden könnte.


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  Versus
2 ->  Ketterechts
3 ->  BonelessChicken


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. Hoeckle
2. Versus
3. Ketterechts


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1  tiensy
2  davidbelize
3  dr.juggles


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. laxerone ( großer haben will Faktor )
2. Stemmel ( wenn ich die Reifen sehe)
3. hoeckle ( schöne Farbkombi  )


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. davidbelize
2. boneless chicken
3. versus


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2009)

1. Stemmel
2. neoncrust
3. GT-Heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. Versus
3. Mountymaus


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. Mountymouse
2. Versus
3. Manni1599


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

1. versus (Überflieger, perfekt! Top-Rahmen, Top-Aufbau - für mich persönlich hier außer Konkurrenz)
2. neuroncrust (mein Sieger der Herzen. Tiefstapelnder Underdog, und es steckt viel Liebe drin)
3. mountymaus (eloxrot + silber =  Gutes Sorglos-Setup, gelungen!)

Durch viele sehr schöne Räder eine wirklich schwere Kategorie...


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Mai 2009)

1. Versus - dein schönstes im Wettbewerb
2. Laxerone - schwarz und blau 
3. Neuroncrust - black is beautiful


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. davidbelize
3. P8ntBall


----------



## oldschooler (4. Mai 2009)

1.boneless chicken
2. versus
3. zaskar-le


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. david
3. ketterechts


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

verdammt schwere kategorie...

1. versus (heijeijei...wieviel tolle bikes besitzt du eigentlich ...das is ja auch nur geil die weiße schönheit

2. gt-heini  auch wieder ein sahnestück

3. p8intball   tolles teil :0


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. Bastieeeh
3. DeepStar23


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le --> teamscream 
2. versus --> für mich eigentlich neben zaskar-le auf Platz 1, aber teamscream konnte sich dann doch noch durchsetzen... 
3. laxerone --> die Farbkonstellation gefällt


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 aggressor2
2 zaskar-le
3 Stemmel


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. P8ntBall
3. Timorino


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. Deepstar23
2. versus
3. P8ntball


----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus (sieht in natura noch besser aus)
2. bonelesschicken (ist für mich der schönere Psyclone. Die Thomson stört mich beim weißen Psyclone gewaltig)
3. timorino


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

war echt schwer leute aber ne entscheidung musste her.............

1. zaskar-le................obwohl das bike hier ein bisschen fehl am platze ist.
2. muttipullover...........hätte meins sein können
3. bonelesschicken.......für schnell mal aufgebaut einfach wunderbar


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = moitrich

2 = Ketterechts

3 = laxerone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (5. Mai 2009)

1. Versus (heidenei aber au, so ebes schööööns)

2. aggressor2 (wegen der verschi... Radhose)

3. Muttipulover (hätte aber auch ein anderes poliertes sein können)


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. davidbelize
2. laxerone
3. mountymaus


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. laxerone
3. stemmel


----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

1 zaskar-le
2 Ketterechts
3 DeepStar23


----------



## Triturbo (5. Mai 2009)

Viel Qualität und Quantität in dieser Wahl !! Wunderschöne Bikes.

1. ketterechts 
2. aggressor2 
3. neuroncrust


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte immer nur zwei Kategorien pro Tag abarbeiten, aber die HTs können einen ja eine ganze Woche beschäftigen 

1. Versus
2. Davidbelize
3. Tiensy


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Mai 2009)

1 = Boneless Chicken
2 = Laxerone
3 = Zaskar LE


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Mai 2009)

1 - Zaskar-LE
2 - BonelessChicken
3 - Neuroncrust


----------



## rockhopper.comp (6. Mai 2009)

laxerone
BonelessChicken
neuroncrust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1. - Ketterechts
2. - hoeckle
3. - versus


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. aggressor2
2. gt-sassy
3. bastieeeh


----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. timorino
2. laxerone
3. deepstar23


----------



## zwinki86 (6. Mai 2009)

1. gt heini
2. versus
3. timorino


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

nach ewigem hin und her:

1. laxerone - einfach eine traumhafte farbkombination
2. ketterechts - ich durfte es schon live bestaunen  (ohne hörnchen wäre es wohl der 1. geworden
3. bonelesschicken - toller rahmen mit konsequentem aufbau

so!, ich bin richtig froh, dass diese entscheidung hinter mir liegt, denn in dieser kategorie gab es für mich die meisten highlights


----------



## moitrich (6. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. muttipullover
3. timorino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. neuroncrust
3. davidbelize


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. laxerone
2. timorino
2. davidbelize


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-le
2. Versus
3. BonelessChicken 

Puh, die schwerste Kategorie habe ich beinahe vergessen... 
Nein, sein eigenes Rad wählt man nicht...


----------



## korat (7. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. DeepStar23
3. neuroncrust


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. B-Ston3D
3. Ketterechts


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le
2. DeepStar23
3. Ketterechts


----------



## sal.paradise (9. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. Aggressor2
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Überholverbot (10. Mai 2009)

1. B-Ston3D

2. Versus

3. P8ntBall


----------



## SixTimesNine (11. Mai 2009)

1. davidbelize (silver, at it´s best!!!)
2. versus (white and cool, psycloone)
3. neuroncrust (black an bad, yoah man.)


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2009)

*1. versus* das rad ist in 20 jahren noch schön!( immer schön im trockenen fahren gell!)
2. Ketterechts 
3. davidbelize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Mai 2009)

1. laxerone
2. BonelessChicken
3. Ketterechts


----------



## SingleLight (12. Mai 2009)

Isch weiß gar nicht ob ich auch hier abstimmen darf, aber hier mal meine Rangliste:
1. Ketterechts (damit würde ich auch gerne einmal auffallen)
2. timorino (schöner stimmiger Aufbau, der Mix aus alt und neu gefällt)
3. versus (da sieht man den Kenner von gutem Material)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini ( meiner sieht fast genau so aus)
2. zaskar-le (schön original)
3. B-Ston3D


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Mai 2009)

1. bonelesschicken
2. versus
3. davidbelize


----------



## Diggler (15. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. BonelessChicken
3. P8ntBall


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar LE 
2. Davidbelize
3. Versus


----------



## DefektesKind (16. Mai 2009)

1.davidbelize
2.bonelesschicken
3.gt-heini


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Mai 2009)

1.versus (mit Abstand)
2.zaskar-le
3.bonelessChicken


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. laxerone
2. versus
3. hoeckle

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust - Streetfighter
2. versus - schön gediegen
3. DeepStar23 - schöner Hingucker

Ehrenpunkt: Agressor2


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

1. versus - mit riesengroßem Abstand...
2. neuroncrust
3. Ketterechts


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt ja echt einen Vogel so viele schöne Bikes in einer Kategorie zu posten . Das hat mich ganz schön Zeit bei der Entscheidung gekostet .
Im Ernst, war echt schwierig und viele haben es nur knapp nicht geschafft unter die Top 3.

1. neuroncrust - HARDTAIL. Genau das assoziere ich mit diesem Rad. Draufsetzen und Spaß haben. Schlicht und funktionell, ohne viel Streß und Schnickschnack. PERFEKT!
2. versus - weisse Eleganz
3. Ketterechts - Ich mag kein purple. Hier aber konsequent umgesetzt und dennoch nicht übertrieben, sehr stimmiges Gesamtbild.


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

